# Boulogne Auchan aire



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We were there in February, just to do the shopping, but I seem to remember there is a dedicated van area, it was really misty and we couldn't see it in the car park. Does it exist, and if so, where is it? It would make a change from Citi Europ Carrefour to stock up and spend a night before travelling.

Thanks all.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

There is one at Le Portel nr Eleclerc N 59 42.647 E 001 34.566


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We used the ( good) borne at the Auchan Boulogne 3 weeks ago but could not see any signs or sign of an aire. The car park is big enough that you could tuck yourself into a corner without problems however.

G


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, that's what I thought Grizzly, I certainly couldn't see a dedicated area.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

The aire if I remember rightly is at the rear of the petrol station but there is only a borne and no overnight parking places, we have often parked overnight in the corner of the car park & have never had any trouble.

Regards

R/M


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

RichardandMary said:


> The aire if I remember rightly is at the rear of the petrol station but there is only a borne and no overnight parking places, we have often parked overnight in the corner of the car park & have never had any trouble.
> 
> Regards
> 
> R/M


It is at the rear of the petrol station, you can stop close to the bourne, we stopped there once and asked the girl on the cash desk she said it's fine to stay there we had no problem, in fact there is security there all through the night, they drive around in a car just checking.

Ron


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I believe it is still where I placed it 4 years ago in the MHF database:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1460
Click on satellite and zoom in.

If it is somewhere else, yell.

You don't stay there, but if you wish, stay on the Auchan hypermarket car park next door. I preferred the harbour aire at the time, though things have changed there since last time we stayed.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We stopped on their carpark overnight a couple of xmases ago.The snow was falling, picked a cleared area out of the way, spent a couple of hours watching then clean the carpark, no hassle.

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I believe it is still where I placed it 4 years ago in the MHF database:


It is Dave. I've just added a couple of photos to your review so the service point can be seen to be there.

We were amused that the GPS coordinates ( taken from our POI ) were so accurate that Fanny Liz told us " You have reached your destination" when the waste water outlet was exactly positioned over the drain. You can't ask for better than that 1

G


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We use that location on way home sometimes. Fill diesel, empty tanks at the bourne. Park opposite mcdonalds for the free wifi. Cook our tea and then move up to the ferry port later and sleep there ready for crossing next morning...
Sorted...


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for that, I know where it is, what it looks like and where to take the dog! Will be there in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Keith & me mate Dave (Apr 30, 2017)

I've stayed overnight on the Auchan car park a few times, done some shopping etc. not far to the tunnel or ferry next morning, never had any problems, will stay there on my out next time I go.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

Welcome to Motorhomefacts.

It is really good to have up to date information. We all thank you for that. Did you realise the original subject and posts are from six years ago?

Regards

p-c


----------

